

Ask HN: How to Disrupt? - Chirag

Thoughts, ideas and suggestions?<p>We have great articles on "How to become a hacker":ESR and "How to start a start-up":PG. I though it would be interesting and useful to explore "How to Disrupt?"<p>Disruptive ideas should be push enough to make then your new need. Now days we use google, for almost everything online search, bookmarking, history, cache, research... essentially google disrupted market so much that it has become a daily need(if you are online).
======
pclark
Take something that is capital intensive and make it free.

------
davidw
Uh, you already asked that:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1578019>

~~~
Chirag
Due to time difference I didn't get as many responses as I was expecting from
the community. Hence the repost.

